# Growling pup



## phoebe (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, My 4.5 month pup Daisy is still at the bitey stage and we expect and can live with that. She's starting puppy training classes next week and obeys some commands sometimes.
Our concern is that at times, especially in the evenings when she's probably tired she growls, bares her teeth and can bite quite hard when we pick her up. 
We try to approach her gently and calmly and stroke her first. We also try to not pick her up when we think she may growl but she doesn't go willingly to her bed or outside so we need to pick her up at times. I am worried we will end up with a growling and aggressive, biting dog-any advice please?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is a baby. You will no more end up with a growling aggressive dog than mothers of toddlers who melt down in shops at naptime will end up with tantruming aggressive adults. Treat her firmly but lovingly and put her to bed. Give her a kiss as you do and tell her she'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Do not worry about this. coconut is a growler.... He growls even out-of pleasure.... When he hasn't seen me for a while, he growls and bites my nose.... We Just ignore him and give him kisses. When he was younger he wanted to bite us but he has calmed down a lot. Try to avoid waking her up if she is fast sleep and she is comfy. Take a bit of cheese and wake her up first, then give her the treat and when she is more awake you can pick her up. I would growl too if someone wants to move me at 4am!! Pick your battles and wake her up first with a lovely treat!! Good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just warn the pup that you are approaching by talking to her then coax her to get up herself. They growl in this situation because they are tired, comfortable abd can't understand why you would want to move them. Wake before you approach, warm with a bedtime command or signal and encourage pup to get up herself and follow you, use treats and praise. Lola would be like this but we have a "lets go" or "bedtime" command and once she hears this she is happy to get up and follow or be lifted (if she is in her own bed, I wouldn't dream of lifting her or moving her as that's her safe space, if I need her up I just ask her), it's so important to give them a second to understand what your doing.


----------

